# My first two completed mounts



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty good. Not bad!:thumbs_up


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

I was a taxidermist for 22 yrs. am now retired.i am not much of a typest.call me and i will try and help you.my name is Jack
785-747-6807


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

nice mount..


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

They look good.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

I mounted 3 bucks and a flying sharptail grouse on my own (watched a WASCO video and then just played around with it for awhile). I think for your first few deer those are great! Keep at it and take your time with it. It's a long process and you need patience (something I didn't have!). Good job!


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Very good mounts. Taxidermy isn't an easy art.You hid the imperfections on the second mount very well.

Good job!


----------



## Timbergear (Aug 3, 2009)

*Timbergear*

Great Job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## windtalker_33 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice work !!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

good job i hope to be getting you a cape this fall


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

there better be antlers with that cape!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

From my laymans perspective, they look great!


----------



## bruceeller (Jan 25, 2009)

nice work. that stuffs not easy!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats I think they look good .


----------



## dhh1975 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice job


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

*Good Job*

The mounts look great buddy! I would like to learn how to mount just dunno where to start! Keep up the good work!!!


----------

